# Most Anticipated Fights?



## Scout200 (Apr 19, 2011)

What are your top 5 most anticipated fights to you since you started watching MMA?

I would say:
GSP vs Penn 2
Brock Lesnar vs Shane Carwin
Liddell vs. Ortiz 2
Dan Henderson vs Michael Bisping
Fedor vs Sylvia


----------

